# Poxy Eyesight



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

So there I am, minding my own business when it dawns on me - I'm bloody blind as a bat. Haul myself off to an optician and, after some language barriers (him speaking as much English as I do Portuguese) and frantic waving of hands he tells me I need bloody glasses.

Poxy useless Mk1 eyeballs. Score 0 out of 10 for reliability. Fcuking good job replacement coil packs don't look as stupid as a pair of frigging glasses


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry mate what does it say before "blind as a bat " ? There is a bunch of numbers on my screen not words (or is it my eyesight ?)

Like this... - I&#8217 ? ? ?


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

...reads blurry screen.....puts on glasses.........oh yeah you are right. I think it's a cut and paste problem but I am sure you can give a blind man a break! Speaking of which, friends of mine know a blind man who works for the association of blind or whatever they are called accrediting IT stuff aimed at the blind. So he's on a flight to America for an exhibition (ironic when you are blind!) and he leans over the to pax next to him on the BA flight and says "could you please tell the cabin crew I don't want any coffee when they come round" since he wouldn't be able to see them offering it and she leans back and shouts "sorry dear, I think you said something but my hearing aid has packed up". Typical of BA to put a blind man next to a deaf woman!!!!!!


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

When I lived in the US I used to get money from a drive through ATM (very convenient). It took me a while before I noticed that the buttons also had braile on them.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Do you get many blind drivers over there then!

Best present you can buy a blind person is a cheese grater - makes a good job of the cheese and is a riveting read too!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am seeing numbers aswell I am curious as to what it says though or am I blind too LOL and missing the point as per usual ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Read on here somewhere (JampoTT?) that Birmingham City Council printed a brochure for drivers about the new roads around the City, on it were the great words "These instructions also available in braille , telephone 0121 ............"


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I have to say, a blind man could probably map read better than the typical woman IMO. Perhaps they'd also get a small thrill from feeling two close roundabouts with trig points in their centres!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Sorry mate what does it say before "blind as a bat " ? There is a bunch of numbers on my screen not words (or is it my eyesight ?)
> 
> Like this... Â Â - I&#8217 Â ? ? ?


John you must be having real problems with your eyes, someone has drawn all over your car and you don't seem to have noticed!  ;D :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey ! Little brats, was parked out side Lisa's for .........whoops what a giveaway. :-[


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Check these out. I was on the verge of requiring reading glasses but these sorted me out in a few months.

http://www.trayner.co.uk/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL look like a real prat wearing those in the office ;D ;D is it April 1st today then ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

there like the one's from ''inovations'' magazines you'd look a right tit in them  Jon, don't you have a pair? :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK then from Poxy eyesight to poxy joke..

Did you hear that Pets R us has gone bust today ? 

They have called in the Retreiver ! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> OK then from Poxy eyesight to poxy joke..
> 
> Did you hear that Pets R us has gone bust today ?
> 
> They have called in the Retreiver ! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D


 [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

> LOL look like a real prat wearing those in the office Â ;D ;D is it April 1st today then ?


And you would care if it fixes your eyesight??? 
Ok, actually I use them at home. Â  15 mins a day.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Send us a photo then Mr Bean ! :
I have worn specs for the last 46 years , since 2 so know a little about them. ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

> Send us a photo then Mr Bean ! :
> I have worn specs for the last 46 years , since 2 so know a little about them. ;D


Have you actually bothered to read the blurb on the website?  [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I think laser treatment is better than those GI Joe X ray specs!


----------

